# Photo Editing Software



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

My father-out-law likes to dabble in some digital photography and he particulalry likes to do montages and some basic editing, touching up photos etc.

Presently he uses a freebie called Adobe Photolux that appeared on his old machine but he's just got a new machine and want's something to install on that.

Someone has recommended Photoshop but it's not cheap and I'm concerned (though I have no experience of it) that it might be a bit complicated.

I use GIMP ( GNU General Public License image editor) for cropping and scaling but I don't really fully understand that so again I'm worried it might be a bit too powerful.

So, recommendations please for free or cheap software that is powerful enough to let him have fun but accessable. Or is Photoshop he really wants and should we just bite the bullet and pay.

Cheers in anticipation of your shared wisdom.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Would Picasa be any use - it's a Google freebie. Not sure if its enough for what you need but its OK for what I need it for.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Adobe Photoshop Elements is excellent, just arrived in version 5.0 (~100USD) to which I'll upgrade soon. You might be able to find a 4.0 version very cheap, since it comes free with certain brands of digicams.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Adobe Photoshop Elements is excellent, just arrived in version 5.0 (~100USD) to which I'll upgrade soon. You might be able to find a 4.0 version very cheap, since it comes free with certain brands of digicams.


I agree, the full edition of Photoshop is overpriced and over featured for most people; the Elements edition, on the other hand, has everything you need and little that you don't!

I used to use PS Elements when teaching basic image manipulation courses for users from 15 to 75 and it was readily understood by all.

Also it comes with excellent documentation and built in tutorials...

Cheers.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

I use Microsoft digital image pro which I think is just great.

I find it really user friendly and you can use photoshop plugins with it


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

I agree with those above, Photoshop Elements is very good, it can be as simple or as in-depth as you want it to be, Paint Shop Pro is another one I'd go for.


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Many thanks everyone for your advice.

Particular thanks to Barryboy who has been very helpful via PM.

My Father-Out-Law is coming out of hospital today and has several weeks of forced rest ahead of him, so he'll be doing lots of fiddling with photos I expect.


----------

